# John Deere 2155 PTO



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

My 2155 started to leak at the PTO output shaft seal. The output shaft has excessive play both in and out and up and down/side to side. What did I do, lose a bearing inside the output shaft assembly? It seems to be a pretty sudden fault. Is there anything to look out for when disassembling? Please remind me how to tell which transmission you have the Synchro or the collar shift? It seems to me there was a difference in the shift pattern on third - fourth gears? I used to know that but simply don't remember anymore. Is there a way to get the preload correct without ordering extra shims? Anybody with a good amount of knowledge on these 2155 please contact me I have questions about the engine cooling system also.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Which type pto(continuous or inf hyd)? Does your tractor have viscous drive or regular drive fan? TSS trans can be shifted on the move with no gear grinding while CS trans would grind shifting on the move.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Independent pto, has the shift lever below the steering wheel. I can shift it on the go, but it shifts like a Semi.

Regular drive fan. I believe the 2155 model went through cooling system changes during its production. I think at one point there was a oil to air cooler, at another the typical below the engine oil filter, oil to water cooler and I believe at one point there may have had a bigger radiator. I'm not sure of any of this this. Mine has an oil to water cooler but the radiators not full-size, instead having a steel plate alongside of it to fill a gap between the radiator and fan shroud. Is that what happened on this model? The reason I ask is I've been thinking of a full-size radiator. I was also wondering if anybody put a aftermarket temperature gauge in one of these? Temperature gauge on mine is somewhat obscured by condensation inside the gauge and I sometimes wonder what temperature the engine is. "Green" and "red" aren't numbers I understand.


----------

